# Haye vs Fury is a shit fight



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I mean does honestly anyone sane even remotely think this is competitive. Don't get me wrong i want it to happen 

1) Cause frankly what else out there is there ?
2) It will be funny build up
3) I will make yet another small fortune off Haye KOing a average british fighter

But no one sane can tell me they are excited for what happens in the ring, it will not go past 6 rounds and Haye wil lsimply choose which round to flatten the oaf. This is no better than Haye vs Harrison and less competitive than Haye vs Chisora.

Make things worse this will be a PPV fight on Box Office, i will look forward to the build up but the fight itself is over before it's started.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The fight will be a short and sweet annihilation.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, shit fight but the build-up will be good.

Hopefully a decent undercard will make this a good event. Galahad-Dickens for the British title would be a great addition & with the timing of the purse bids I hope it happens.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

less competitive than haye vs chisora?

fury beat chisora


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye vs Chisora was competitive? :huh


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

It's a good fight because it will begin the process of everyone collectively forgetting that Tyson Fury even existed.

Is he dumb enough to actually take this fight, I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Every time David Haye has faced a giant Heavyweight (6ft6+ 250lbs+) he has struggled and not looked great. Tyson Fury is never in a bad fight.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it'll be very competitive


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It'll be competitive if only Fury can keep a cool head and get past the first 5 or 6 rounds. If he manages that there's a good chance that he could catch up with David and start brutalizing him like he did Cunningham (a big part of me would like to see that to be honest).

I don't see that coming to pass though and neither does the vast majority. Fury being Fury will walk right onto a big right hand inside the 3 rounds and it'll be night night. Or if he somehow manages to get back up then he'll be finished quickly like Chisora was.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Every time David Haye has faced a giant Heavyweight (6ft6+ 250lbs+) he has struggled and not looked great. Tyson Fury is never in a bad fight.


Clutching at straws a bit there Rob :lol:


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Clutching at straws a bit there Rob :lol:


Eddie is involved :cheers


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Grant said:


> Eddie is involved :cheers


Ah right, I see haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Clutching at straws a bit there Rob :lol:


Not really. Is anything I said not true?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Fury will look a lot better with a proper training camp and Peter Fury in his corner. That was a big part of the reason he looked so poor against Cunningham, I think. I fancy Haye to beat Fury but I don't think it's the absolute mismatch some seem to have written it off as. They are both top 10 heavyweights in the world, so I don't think it can be dismissed as a "shit fight".


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not really. Is anything I said not true?


Haye struggled with Harrison and Valuev?
Fury never in a bad fight? (Did you watch Fury vs Johnson? Anyone who did probably fell asleep after 4 rds)

Styles make fights and this one has one sided-destruction written all over it.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not really. Is anything I said not true?


Are you really trying to draw comparisons with Tyson Fury & Nikolai Valuev and Wladimir Klitschko?

Fury has also never fought anyone remotely close to Haye's level


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Are you really trying to draw comparisons with Tyson Fury & Nikolai Valuev and Wladimir Klitschko?
> 
> Fury has also never fought anyone remotely close to Haye's level


Purley in terms of size.

At Heavyweight has Haye ever beaten anybody as good as Tyson Fury?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Purley in terms of size.
> 
> At Heavyweight has Haye ever beaten anybody as good as Tyson Fury?


Yes. He has


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Yes. He has


Who? Bonin, Barrett, Valuev, Ruiz, Harrison & Chisora.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Who? Bonin, Barrett, Valuev, Ruiz, Harrison & Chisora.


Valuev & Ruiz.

How do you think Fury has proven in any way to be better than them?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

The joke is that this fight will probably be PPV.
Haye is not top 3 in the division and Fury is not top 4.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Valuev & Ruiz.
> 
> How do you think Fury has proven in any way to be better than them?


Ruiz was how old?
And Valuev claimed back problems and that he wanted to quit boxing. So Hayes best win are an old Ruiz and a half retired Valuev. I think Fury would be his best win. Dont forget that an acient Holyfield beat Valuev before he faced Haye.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Valuev & Ruiz.
> 
> How do you think Fury has proven in any way to be better than them?


I think Tyson Fury would have beat the Valuev & Ruiz that Haye fought. I don't think thats a paticuarly outlandish claim.

Anyway I don't think its crazy to suggest that Haye, who generally struggles against tall fighters, and has been inactive will have a competitive fight with Tyson Fury.

I still think Haye wins I just don't think he does it in 2 rounds. I have never rated Fury and always like Haye by the way. But as Paulie said, styles make fights and I think Fury is a tough ask for Haye.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Ruiz was how old?
> And Valuev claimed back problems and that he wanted to quit boxing. So Hayes best win are an old Ruiz and a half retired Valuev. I think Fury would be his best win. *Dont forget that an acient Holyfield beat Valuev before he faced Haye*.


Watch the fight without commentary.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Are we forgetting the size/shape Chisora came in vs Fury, and it's not like Fury dominated him and stopped him. The only difference between Chisora, Price & Fury is only one has had his route to a payday well played out.

If Price or Chisora took same route Fury took they all be unbeaten. It is simply he has been well managed fuck all to do with him being levels above he is not, he gets caught easy, hes a terrible Boxer and a lump like the others, and he has just as bad as a chin as the other two.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure this will be shit. Fury's form hasn't been great recently but I think he can up his game when he needs to. I'm still going with Haye but I don't think it will be the one-sided blow-out that many here are predicting.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Watch the fight without commentary.


Still there are the injury problems of Valuev and that he wanted to quit fighting. I mean doesnt Sauerland earn money when Haye fights? I think I read something about that that Sauerland earns/earned money with Haye fights.
That Haye vs Valuev fight was a gift for Haye so he could pick up that belt.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think Tyson Fury would have beat the Valuev & Ruiz that Haye fought. I don't think thats a paticuarly outlandish claim.
> 
> Anyway I don't think its crazy to suggest that Haye, who generally struggles against tall fighters, and has been inactive will have a competitive fight with Tyson Fury.
> 
> I still think Haye wins I just don't think he does it in 2 rounds. I have never rated Fury and always like Haye by the way. But as Paulie said, styles make fights and I think Fury is a tough ask for Haye.


I don't think it will be over in 2 rounds but I don't think it will be competitive in any way either. Fury may be tall but he doesn't fight tall. Both Wlad & Valuev did and posed Haye, as a small Heavyweight, problems therefore. Fury likes to get inside and he will get caught by Haye as he tries to do so. He's technically poor at best & Haye is still a sharp counter puncher; Fury won't find it anywhere near as easy to clinch Haye & drain him as he did with Cunningham


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> I don't think it will be over in 2 rounds but I don't think it will be competitive in any way either. Fury may be tall but he doesn't fight tall. Both Wlad & Valuev did and posed Haye, as a small Heavyweight, problems therefore. Fury likes to get inside and he will get caught by Haye as he tries to do so. He's technically poor at best & Haye is still a sharp counter puncher; Fury won't find it anywhere near as easy to clinch Haye & drain him as he did with Cunningham


That sounds like an interesting and competitive fight to me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Watch the fight without commentary.


You bring that up every single time and it still doesn't make sense.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Are we forgetting the size/shape Chisora came in vs Fury, and it's not like Fury dominated him and stopped him. The only difference between Chisora, Price & Fury is only one has had his route to a payday well played out.
> 
> If Price or Chisora took same route Fury took they all be unbeaten. It is simply he has been well managed fuck all to do with him being levels above he is not, he gets caught easy, hes a terrible Boxer and a lump like the others, and he has just as bad as a chin as the other two.


Chisora & Haye are completely different fighters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Roe said:


> You bring that up every single time and it still doesn't make sense.


To me and allot of other people its a bit of a myth that Holyfield beat Valuev. The english language commentary for that fight was extremely biased towards Holyfield. I have got about 8 people to watch that fight back without commentary and only one thought Holyfield won and I think his judgement was clouded.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Chisora & Haye are completely different fighters.


I don't get your point, i never said they wasn't. You seriously think height is a huge difference when you have awful boxing ability and a shit chin. Tom Dallas is 6foot7 what good did it do him. If anything being so tall leaves your chin open when you have a shocking style.

I really don't see much difference between Chisora/ Price / Fury, all 3 Haye knocks out when he likes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I don't get your point, i never said they wasn't. You seriously think height is a huge difference when you have awful boxing ability and a shit chin. Tom Dallas is 6foot7 what good did it do him. If anything being so tall leaves your chin open when you have a shocking style.
> 
> I really don't see much difference between Chisora/ Price / Fury, all 3 Haye knocks out when he likes.


Chisora was still a competitive fight and exciting fight. Were not debating the outcome here.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Chisora was still a competitive fight and exciting fight. Were not debating the outcome here.


It wasn't competitive!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Lilo said:


> It wasn't competitive!


IMO it was. Chisora was landing punches, and applying the pressure.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> IMO it was. Chisora was landing punches, and applying the pressure.


Haye doubled Chisora's punches with far harder shots. Chisora didn't win a round.

Walking forward and getting smashed in the face because of it does not make it competitive.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I dont see how because one of the fighters is likely to win by stoppage it automatically makes it shit tbh

I think Haye will win by KO likely in rounds 5-6 but I also think it'll be good while it lasts


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think we've seen the best of Fury yet. That's not to say he'd beat Haye but if he puts it all together he can make a fight of this.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes but what you're all forgetting is this is a *PAY PER VIEW* fight

The basis of a PPV fight is surely a 50/50 type fight, one where you are unsure who will win, in this everyones saying Haye wins.lol


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Think you're forgetting PPV is much more about the profile of the fighters rather than the competitiveness of the fight there


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm with Barlow on this, it's a mismatch.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Yes but what you're all forgetting is this is a *PAY PER VIEW* fight
> 
> The basis of a PPV fight is surely a 50/50 type fight, one where you are unsure who will win, in this everyones saying Haye wins.lol


Its a joke.
And there is a case that both fighters are not even in the top 4 of the division. Well Fury certainly is not top 4.

Only reason why this fight is PPV is because both are popular. Thats all. Hearny robbing people as usual.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally Palmer is converted. Most fighters and trainers interviewed have picked Fury. Internet Warriors pick Haye.

facts.

Haye has been inactive, injured and will slow down. Fury will wear Haye down with his relentless work rate and size advantage. I pick Fury KO Rd 9.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Finally Palmer is converted. Most fighters and trainers interviewed have picked Fury. Internet Warriors pick Haye.
> 
> facts.
> 
> Haye has been inactive, injured and will slow down. Fury will wear Haye down with his relentless work rate and size advantage. I pick Fury KO Rd 9.


Can you name the fighters & trainers who pick Fury i want to laugh

Also why does it make us all internet warriors picking Haye


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Yes but what you're all forgetting is this is a *PAY PER VIEW* fight
> 
> The basis of a PPV fight is surely a 50/50 type fight, one where you are unsure who will win, in this everyones saying Haye wins.lol


Thats hardly ever been the basis of a PPV fight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Bill said:


> I'm with Barlow on this, it's a mismatch.


You would call Ali v Fraizer a mismatch if they charged you 15quid to watch it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Finally Palmer is converted. Most fighters and trainers interviewed have picked Fury. Internet Warriors pick Haye.
> 
> facts.
> 
> Haye has been inactive, injured and will slow down. Fury will wear Haye down with his relentless work rate and size advantage. I pick Fury KO Rd 9.


I think Haye wins. I just don't think its a mismatch.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You would call Ali v Fraizer a mismatch if they charged you 15quid to watch it!


No I wouldn't, id consider that a superfight, where as you consider Froch/Groves a superfight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Thats hardly ever been the basis of a PPV fight.


Fury is certainly not a top 4 fighter in the division.
Haye barely makes the top 3.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Thats hardly ever been the basis of a PPV fight.


Isn't that why PPV got banned by Sky after Haye vs Harrison big names in mismatch fight and public feeling ripped off. No one ever learns.........


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Can you name the fighters & trainers who pick Fury i want to laugh
> 
> Also why does it make us all internet warriors picking Haye


chisora and Cunningham both picked Fury.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Fury is certainly not a top 4 fighter in the division.
> Haye barely makes the top 3.


whats your point?

Was Luis Colarza a top 10 fighter? Carlos Mausa, Juan Lazcano, Juan Arango? All these guys were in the P4P list? And the undercards for those fights were quality!

The basis of PPV is how well you can market a fighter...or a fight. Groves v DeGale classic example.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Isn't that why PPV got banned by Sky after Haye vs Harrison big names in mismatch fight and public feeling ripped off. No one ever learns.........


There is a difference between Audley Harrison & Tyson Fury.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> whats your point?
> 
> Was Luis Colarza a top 10 fighter? Carlos Mausa, Juan Lazcano, Juan Arango? All these guys were in the P4P list? And the undercards for those fights were quality!
> 
> The basis of PPV is how well you can market a fighter...or a fight. Groves v DeGale classic example.


The undercard wont be qualitly.
I find it strange that two fighters who are not even top 4 in the division are on PPV. The only reason why this fight is on PPV is because both are popular. Thats hardly enough to justify PPV.
Hearny wont care anyway.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

So a guy who went life and death against USS fights now Haye on PPV?


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> whats your point?
> 
> Was *Luis Colarza a* top 10 fighter? *Carlos Mausa*, Juan Lazcano, *Juan Arango*? All these guys were in the P4P list? And the undercards for those fights were quality!


Ah, you were so close Rob! Just Lazcano away from spelling all their names wrong, you are such a fountain of knowledge


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> The undercard wont be qualitly.
> I find it strange that two fighters who are not even top 4 in the division are on PPV. The only reason why this fight is on PPV is because both are popular. Thats hardly enough to justify PPV.
> Hearny wont care anyway.


again......when has two top 4 fighters ever been the justification for a PPV?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> again......when has two top 4 fighters ever been the justification for a PPV?


When whas popularity alone a justification for PPV? 
Only because Hearns PPV fights have a low standard it doesnt mean its right.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

A PPV has to be big in every sense. 
Haye vs Fury is big in the sense that both fighters are very popular. Other then that its not that big. 
Wladimir vs Povetkin is by far the biggest HW fight right now. Not Haye vs Fury. The problem is that Hearn probably thinks that Hearn vs Fury is the biggest HW fight.atsch


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> A PPV has to be big in every sense.
> Haye vs Fury is big in the sense that both fighters are very popular. Other then that its not that big.
> Wladimir vs Povetkin is by far the biggest HW fight right now. Not Haye vs Fury. The problem is that Hearn probably thinks that Hearn vs Fury is the biggest HW fight.atsch


In the United Kingdom it is....where the fight is being staged and broadcast. Seriously what don't you understand about this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> When whas popularity alone a justification for PPV?
> Only because Hearns PPV fights have a low standard it doesnt mean its right.


Every Ricky Hatton PPV outside of Tysuzu & Mayweather.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> In the United Kingdom it is....where the fight is being staged and broadcast. Seriously what don't you understand about this?


You think popularity alone will justify PPV?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Every Ricky Hatton PPV outside of Tysuzu & Mayweather.


Lol does not mean it is right.

I prefer the standard in america. Where only big fights in every sense are on PPV.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You think popularity alone will justify PPV?


In my eyes no it doesn't but your coming up with this revisionist history where every PPV before 2013 were great fights with great undercards. In the grand scheme of things, Haye v Fury is better than most PPV main events from the past decade.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lol does not mean it is right.
> 
> I prefer the standard in america. Where only big fights in every sense are on PPV.


Of course but you don't live in America.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> In my eyes no it doesn't but your coming up with this revisionist history where every PPV before 2013 were great fights with great undercards. In the grand scheme of things, Haye v Fury is better than most PPV main events from the past decade.


Well basically you are saying Haye vs Fury on PPV is ok because other PPVs in the last years were even worse?

It would be the same if Garcia vs Judah would be on PPV in america. Or Canelo vs Trout. Or Broner vs Paulie ect. But they dont do it because you ALLREADY pay for these fights.

PPV only is justified when it is a big fight in every sense.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Utter shit thread. Haye vs Fury is the best fight that can be made in the division. Two British warriors, one a young unbeaten young buck on the rise against the seasoned master who's seen it all, been in with best, knows every trick in the book, been there and bought the t-shirt. The trash talking alone for this fight could be the best of all time. And these guys genuinely mean every word they say. Some look at Fury as merely some big auld brute but there's much more to him than that, a genuinely torchered soul. He fights for his family, for his name and perhaps even for pleasure?

The thread starter is a joke.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> A PPV has to be big in every sense.
> Haye vs Fury is big in the sense that both fighters are very popular. Other then that its not that big.
> Wladimir vs Povetkin is by far the biggest HW fight right now. Not Haye vs Fury. The problem is that Hearn probably thinks that Hearn vs Fury is the biggest HW fight.atsch


In terms of historical significance, Wlad v Povetkin is "bigger". In terms of interest and marketability I would say Haye v Fury is 'bigger' in the English-speaking world. I can't say I'm enthused about either.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Look at the history of PPV over the last 10 years. I agree PPV should be meaningful world class fights with stacked under cards but thats never been the case. I think that Froch v Groves & Haye v Fury would find themselves in the top 10 main events on that list. Only the fights in bold I would class as PPV main events. The US fights that were ppv, go on Boxrec and review the undercards, all of them were garbage.....some didn't even have a UK undercard leg.

2013

*CARL FROCH - MIKKELL KESSLER*

2012

NONE

2011

*DAVID HAYE - WLADAMIR KLITSCHKO *
GEORGE GROVES - JAMES DEGALE

2010

DAVID HAYE - AUDLEY HARRISON 
DAVID HAYE - JOHN RUIZ 
MAGNIFICENT 7 
*RETURN OF THE MAGNIFICENT 7 & AMIR KHAN - MARCOS MAIDANA *

2009

AMIR KHAN-DMITRY SALITA 
*DAVID HAYE - NIKOLAI VALUEV *
AMIR KHAN -ANDREAS KOTELNIK 
*RICKY HATTON -MANNY PACQUIAO*
AMIR KHAN - MARCO ANTONIO BARRERA

2008

MANNY PACQUIAO - OSCAR DE LA HOYA w/KHAN V FAGAN
RICKY HATTON - JUAN LAZCANO
AMIR KHAN - BREIDIS PRESCOTT

2007

RICKY HATTON - JUAN URANGO 
*RICKY HATTON - FLOYD MAYWEATHER *

2006

RICKY HATTON - LUIS COLLAZO

2005

RICKY HATTON - CARLOS MAUSSA 
*RICKY HATTON - KOSTA TSZYU *

2004

*DANNY WILLIAMS - VITALI KLITSCHKO *
BERNARD HOPKINS - OSCAR DE LA HOYA 
*DANNY WILLIAMS - MIKE TYSON *
OSCAR DE LA HOYA - FELIX STURM 
VITALI KLITSCHKO - CORRIE SAUNDERS


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys I work with who have little interest in boxing are talking about this fight, so it's a mega event imo


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

It's an intriguing fight because this is a major step up in class for Tyson Fury and if he wins he's well on course for a title shot. David Haye isn't my fave fighter by any means I just don't like his style of fighting. I'd love to see Haye get beaten but he's very fast and accurate as well as used to fighting guys who are bigger and taller than him. I think it can be competitive if Tyson goes on the attack from the first bell.

It's also going to send a massive statement to the whole of boxing IF (and it's a big IF) Tyson Fury can somehow defeat Haye. However, I won't be ordering this fight if it's on PPV.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> It would be the same if Garcia vs Judah would be on PPV in america. Or Canelo vs Trout. Or Broner vs Paulie ect. But they dont do it because you ALLREADY pay for these fights..


 Garcia, Broner Trout etc. are not household names in America. Haye and Fury are in the UK.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy said:


> Utter shit thread. *Haye vs Fury is the best fight that can be made in the division.* Two British warriors, one a young unbeaten young buck on the rise against the seasoned master who's seen it all, been in with best, knows every trick in the book, been there and bought the t-shirt. The trash talking alone for this fight could be the best of all time. And these guys genuinely mean every word they say. Some look at Fury as merely some big auld brute but there's much more to him than that, a genuinely torchered soul. He fights for his family, for his name and perhaps even for pleasure?
> 
> The thread starter is a joke.


No its not.
And Haye hardly is a master.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good fight i see haye decking him a couple of times then the gypsy warrior will connect.

Fury by ko in 5


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Utter shit thread. Haye vs Fury is the best fight that can be made in the division. Two British warriors, one a young unbeaten young buck on the rise against the seasoned master who's seen it all, been in with best, knows every trick in the book, been there and bought the t-shirt. The trash talking alone for this fight could be the best of all time. And these guys genuinely mean every word they say. Some look at Fury as merely some big auld brute but there's much more to him than that, a genuinely torchered soul. He fights for his family, for his name and perhaps even for pleasure?
> 
> The thread starter is a joke.


Are you Eddie Hearn ?

Fights been signed for weeks, all the trash talking is all a act, but with people like you it clearly shows it works.

"Two British warriors" cringe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Are you Eddie Hearn ?
> 
> Fights been signed for weeks, all the trash talking is all a act, but with people like you it clearly shows it works.
> 
> "Two British warriors" cringe.


the trash talk is real and the fight got signed this week.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Haye will get on his bike early, and Fury will attempt to get behind his jab, this will last for a couple of rounds Tyson will get bored chasing and try to draw Haye in, Tyson will get picked off a few times lose the plot and start trading and this is when the fight will end very suddenly.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> the trash talk is real and the fight got signed this week.


It was agreed a while ago, all the 80/20 talk and shit sit typical bullshit from Haye & Fury playing the public.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Are you Eddie Hearn ?
> 
> Fights been signed for weeks, all the trash talking is all a act, but with people like you it clearly shows it works.
> 
> "Two British warriors" cringe.


You don't know what a ppv fight is guy. Tell me then Barlow what is a ppv fight, two midgets like Donaire vs Rigondeaux duking it out for a 'World title'? :yep Yeah guy, good luck selling that to 9 men and their dogs.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Finally Palmer is converted. *Most fighters and trainers interviewed have picked Fury*. Internet Warriors pick Haye.
> 
> facts.
> 
> Haye has been inactive, injured and will slow down. Fury will wear Haye down with his relentless work rate and size advantage. I pick Fury KO Rd 9.


Can you substantiate that statement with some evidence?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Can you substantiate that statement with some evidence?


Its not most but theres been quite a few.

Dereck Chisora
Steve Cunningham
Don Charles
Spencer Fearon

all have picked Fury I beleive.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Duffy said:


> You don't know what a ppv fight is guy. Tell me then Barlow what is a ppv fight, two midgets like Donaire vs Rigondeaux duking it out for a 'World title'? :yep Yeah guy, good luck selling that to 9 men and their dogs.


Britain has no PPV fighters. The only true PPV fighter is Mayweather now, no one else should be on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Britain has no PPV fighters. The only true PPV fighter is Mayweather now, no one else should be on it.


Most people think his next fight is a mismatch!


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Britain has no PPV fighters. The only true PPV fighter is Mayweather now, no one else should be on it.


Not true. Hayemaker is pure show business, he is box office and is clearly proven, it is known. You wait and see and watch Hayemaker's next fight smash through the 1 million ppv buys mark.

Nobody cares about Mayweather is Britain unless he's fighting a Brit.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Most people think his next fight is a mismatch!


His last fight was, most people are curious about this one.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Duffy said:


> Not true. Hayemaker is pure show business, he is box office and is clearly proven, it is known. You wait and see and watch Hayemaker's next fight smash through the 1 million ppv buys mark.
> 
> Nobody cares about Mayweather is Britain unless he's fighting a Brit.


Not denying he sells or this fight does, not my fault the population is full of spastics who are easily mislead. Just saying it's not a PPV fight for me.

It will sell big time, i can imagine Eddie right now lubing up wanking over this thread.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Not really. Is anything I said not true?


Aye. He wasn't as bad against Wladimir as most make out. He had moments of success but just couldn't consistently implement his game plan offensively. He took some solid punches too. His strategy wasn't exactly bad, but he wasn't able to get his combinations together as often as he expected.

What was wrong with him against Value?

I don't like Haye and I'm a fan of Fury, but Haye's fought intelligently against the "big" heavyweights. Fury can box with discipline when he has to, so we might not get the action folk expect. But Haye won't look bad either way, short of Fury knocking him out early.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Aye. He wasn't as bad against Wladimir as most make out. He had moments of success but just couldn't consistently implement his game plan offensively. He took some solid punches too. His strategy wasn't exactly bad, but he wasn't able to get his combinations together as often as he expected.
> 
> What was wrong with him against Value?
> 
> I don't like Haye and I'm a fan of Fury, but Haye's fought intelligently against the "big" heavyweights. Fury can box with discipline when he has to, so we might not get the action folk expect. But Haye won't look bad either way, short of Fury knocking him out early.


He wasn't impressive in those fights though.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Barlow just got it bang on the head.

This country is full of wankers who'll buy anything Sky Sports News tells them too. Same group of people who watch the X Factor and think it's real, read the Daily Star to see what people from TOWIE are getting up too and listen to shite like Tulisa and Cheryl Cole. These are the people Matchroom Sport have always appealed too. Lots of people just refer to these people as "casuals" but I prefer "mongs". 

You see it in other things they're involved with like the Darts and Snooker. With Darts they've taken a working man's sport and turned it literally into a circus. People dressed up as cowboys and throwing around inflatable bananas. With Snooker they took a sport where precise concentration is the most important thing a player requires and added shot clocks so fans who watch it "don't get bored". They can't wait 30 seconds in between a shot sometimes so a player can think? No, because they have no attention spans.

Barry Hearn has targeted this demographic and done very well for years. Now Eddie's doing the same thing with boxing. Thinks that if he gets two fighters to go on Sky Sports News, call each other a few names and mention it on twitter constantly then a fight has "gripped the whole nation".

Do me a fucking favour. If you seriously think this fight is worthy PPV then you're probably a person who molests the cat and kicks the dog.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He wasn't impressive in those fights though.


Says you. I was impressed by him in certain aspects of those fights.

Doesn't mean I won't mock his post-fight excuses after years of trash talk and silly antics.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Gary Barlow just got it bang on the head.
> 
> This country is full of wankers who'll buy anything Sky Sports News tells them too. Same group of people who watch the X Factor and think it's real, read the Daily Star to see what people from TOWIE are getting up too and listen to shite like Tulisa and Cheryl Cole. These are the people Matchroom Sport have always appealed too. Lots of people just refer to these people as "casuals" but I prefer "mongs".
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I love how people say because something sells it's a success. If you made rape legal it would sell, if you made killing people legal it would sell. The mass population are generally controlled by the government/media and need to be told what to buy/do. Media works like a religion it is there to warp your mind into buying into something that in reality aint worth shit.

I like Eddie Hearn & Matchroom, but make no mistake they are aiming for the moronic thick bastards which is what makes huge sales, not likes of 200 people on here who know better. It's like the Kugan interviews, they're great, but he is using Kugan as much as anything else, it's what people love, nice guy Eddie with 30 minute interviews every 2 weeks.

People love him & Matchroom, when only difference between him & FWP is he does it with a smile and abit more honesty, but as PaulieMC pointed out the aim for the OCD Sky viewer, not someone with a brain.

Enjoy it, switch your brain off(if you have one), watch a freak show and hand them your £15 but don't complain afterwards when ends in 2 rounds.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

If Fury reckons he's going to 'Cunningham' Haye - simply bulldoze forward sloppily and try and land anything he's getting knocked out pretty early.

He needs to fight pretty cautious and try and make sure Haye is having to take risks to reach him, since we know David is not a big risk taker and would rather fight a safe fight and leave it close than leave everything in the ring. If he can turn up with tighter technique than we've ever seen, in tremendous shape so that he can hold a big right hand which he's inevitably taking early on, and with a perfect gameplan - maybe just maybe it'll be competetive.

But there are a lot of 'ifs' involved there. Chances are Tyson is simply not good enough to compensate for such a large co-ordination and talent difference. I mean, Haye has to be considered lightyears ahead in terms of balance, footwork, athleticism, its a gigantic problem to try and compensate for with sheer size.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I love it how angry some posters get at people who don't watch much boxing but buy the odd PPV. A bunch of mates decide to chuck in a few measley quid each and have a cheap night in with some beers and the boxing instead of going out and it leads people on this site to the brink of a break down. 

In case you hadn't noticed, this is 21st century capitalism. Sky are a business and Eddie Hearn is a businessman - and their primary care is money. If there's a chance to make good money they'll take it. You people crying out for some noble promoter who's in it for the sport and cares about them as a fan are as deluded and stupid as the people you claim to be so superior too.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> I love it how angry some posters get at people who don't watch much boxing but buy the odd PPV. A bunch of mates decide to chuck in a few measley quid each and have a cheap night in with some beers and the boxing instead and it leads people on this site to the brink of a break down.
> 
> In case you hadn't noticed, this is 21st century capitalism. Sky are a business and Eddie Hearn is a businessman - and their primary care is money. If there's a chance to make good money they'll take it. You people crying out for some noble promoter who's in it for the sport and cares about them as a fan are as deluded and stupid as the people you claim to be so superior too.


Thanks Shaun. Sincerely, thank you for that. Cheers


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its a quality fight to make. I agree that Haye will flatten Fury but the build up will be brilliant, Fury seems to get up and fight on so we should see some good action, especially if he goes kamikaze and just tries to slug it, even though it'll probably be short. We're likely to get a KO and then theres a chance of post fight shennanighans.

If there was anything out there that was better then fair enough but there aint really. I'm just taking it as a fun fight to watch and not as some form of serious contest with major implications on the division (even though the division is that weak it may actually).


----------



## norfolkinchance (Jun 9, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its not most but theres been quite a few.
> 
> Dereck Chisora
> Steve Cunningham
> ...


if spencer is picking fury then back haye as his predictions are notoriously bad

he also picked harrison to beat haye too. true story


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight comes under the comedy section.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> To me and allot of other people its a bit of a myth that Holyfield beat Valuev. The english language commentary for that fight was extremely biased towards Holyfield. I have got about 8 people to watch that fight back without commentary and only one thought Holyfield won and I think his judgement was clouded.


You managed to get 8 people to watch that fight? What did they ever do to you?


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Every time David Haye has faced a giant Heavyweight (6ft6+ 250lbs+) he has struggled and not looked great. Tyson Fury is never in a bad fight.


1/2-inch and a few pounds stood between Audley and his destiny...its a cruel world!!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@robpalmer135 - Why do you think your mate's judgement was clouded in thinking Holyfield won the fight? I watched it without commentary and scored it to Holyfield, and I've certainly got nothing against the Russians.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> and only one thought Holyfield won and I think his judgement was clouded.


:lol:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> When whas popularity alone a justification for PPV?
> Only because Hearns PPV fights have a low standard it doesnt mean its right.


post-Prison Mike Tyson fought absolute bums on PPV. Lou Savarese?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> 1/2-inch and a few pounds stood between Audley and his destiny...its a cruel world!!


Haye dindt look great against Audley.
The ref had to tell Haye to throw punches.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> I love it how angry some posters get at people who don't watch much boxing but buy the odd PPV. A bunch of mates decide to chuck in a few measley quid each and have a cheap night in with some beers and the boxing instead of going out and it leads people on this site to the brink of a break down.
> 
> In case you hadn't noticed, this is 21st century capitalism. Sky are a business and Eddie Hearn is a businessman - and their primary care is money. If there's a chance to make good money they'll take it. You people crying out for some noble promoter who's in it for the sport and cares about them as a fan are as deluded and stupid as the people you claim to be so superior too.


Good post

Also when people are saying 'its a ppv fight' theyre not saying 'i think this is a great match up between 2 brilliant evenly matched boxers and therefore it is worth twenty quid', when I say its a ppv fight I just mean its a big enough fight to sell ppvs so it will be on ppv.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch-Kessler, Froch-Groves and Haye-Fury are acceptable. Would I prefer them not to be PPV? Absolutely yes, but fact is broadcasters won't stump up the money to make these fights given the sports limited viewership. At least now people have a choice. The problem with PPV is when the quality is poor and misrepresented in the build up. Haye-Harrison was an elite heavyweight against a shit one but Haye/Sky decided to chance their arm and ended up badly damaging their reputations/credibility for money.


----------



## janitor (Jun 28, 2013)

This is a fight between the curent #4 contender and the #9 contender. 

We don't often get a fight between two top 10 guys today. 

I guess we should be glad for what we get, if we get it. 

If this fight is a joke, then it dosn't say much about the era.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I agree with a lot of what Paulie said in his rant there on x factor, tulisa, daily star, etc. The country is full of cunts. Socially retarded, empty bimbos both male and female. This cannot even be argued, and anyone who does argue it is a complete fucktard. 

The fight itself though? I have no problem with. It's a fun fight. Don't expect to see a brilliant tactical battle or a masterpiece like Leonard v Hearns, but you have two heavyweights who are rarely in bad fights, both of them like to talk, one of them is open to the overhand right and the other one has a great overhand right and serious power. While it lasts it'll be entertaining. In the end Fury is gonna get sparked, but despite it being predictable (I know I could be wrong) it's still a fun fight 'cause you know there's gonna be action and a KO. Will I buy it myself? possibly if I can get mates around. If not, I'll watch it at the pub.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Totally agree, shit fight inside the ring

Haye will do what he normally does, feint & fidget around the ring looking for leads to counter. All Haye will be looking for is the strait right & when he connects its game over.

Bore fest


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Totally agree, shit fight inside the ring
> 
> Haye will do what he normally does, feint & fidget around the ring looking for leads to counter. All Haye will be looking for is the strait right & when he connects its game over.
> 
> Bore fest


I fear this might be a pretty accurate description.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

You know what i love is how Boxing fans now use Eddie Hearns line of "These fights would not be made without Box Office" which is utter bullshit.

What makes you think they have a define right to earn such money so much so we pay for it. My point is how about this........

They take what they get offered or they don't earn at all......................ive solved it!

The point is, if Boxers & Promoters knew PPV wasn't a option they would all adapt there budget and pay, all PPV does it mean they all earn more and we pay for it. These fights would happen, they just know they can happen on PPV cause Boxing fans are mugs.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fury will take him out.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> You know what i love is how Boxing fans now use Eddie Hearns line of "These fights would not be made without Box Office" which is utter bullshit.
> 
> What makes you think they have a define right to earn such money so much so we pay for it. My point is how about this........
> 
> ...


Exactly :deal they will work for less if the other option is not working at all basically. Only boxing/mma fans fall for this shit, imagine Barcelona-Real Madrid not happening because the money wasn't right without PPV


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Why would they not make PPV fights and make all that money if they can?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> I think Fury will look a lot better with a proper training camp and Peter Fury in his corner. That was a big part of the reason he looked so poor against Cunningham, I think. I fancy Haye to beat Fury but I don't think it's the absolute mismatch some seem to have written it off as. They are both top 10 heavyweights in the world, so I don't think it can be dismissed as a "shit fight".


I think the biggest facto was that Cunningham fought on the backfoot. Fury is garbage coming forward he'll play right into what David wants if he does that and if he tries to utilize is size and fight on the backfoot like he did against Queenpin we'll have another Valuev-Haye borefest on our hands because David can't fight going forwards.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The more money Sky can make from boxing, the better it is for the sport. We all want Sky to give Hearn more dates than he's currently got and the only way they'll do that is if the sport is financially viable for them. Right now, it isn't and Sky lose money on the sport, but that can change. We want more dates but that will only happen if Sky have a financial reward for offering more dates, and that reward is PPV.

Some boxing fans live in a dreamworld. They want the best fights but can't accept you need money to make those big fights happen. They want deep cards but can't accept that even undercard fights are expensive. They want boxing to be on regular Sky, despite the fact that Sky lose money on these shows. It's just not realistic. No matter how many weird rants I read against PPV, I've never read a single argument explaining how the finances work, for the fighters and Sky, without PPV.

It's better for boxing if Sky get a return on their investment. If they do, that means us fans will get more shows and that means more opportunities for the fighters. Why is that a bad thing? If we were living in a dreamworld where finances aren't a problem, PPV would be shit, but as it is, PPV is the only time Sky recoup their losses. If boxing makes Sky money, they'll push it and that's what us fans should want, so the more money Sky make, the better it is for the sport.

If Sky ran 5 PPVs a year and they were all successful, Sky would make big money on the sport and they'd invest further in it. If Sky run 0 PPVs a year, they'll lose money and aren't going to be interested in focusing time, money and effort on boxing. Which one of those scenarios is better for the sport?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

This definitely is a crap fight, but it sells. 

It was always gonna be PPV so i don't know where the outrage is coming from.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Take That are a shit band


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> The more money Sky can make from boxing, the better it is for the sport. We all want Sky to give Hearn more dates than he's currently got and the only way they'll do that is if the sport is financially viable for them. Right now, it isn't and Sky lose money on the sport, but that can change. We want more dates but that will only happen if Sky have a financial reward for offering more dates, and that reward is PPV.
> 
> *Some boxing fans live in a dreamworld. They want the best fights but can't accept you need money to make those big fights happen. They want deep cards but can't accept that even undercard fights are expensive. They want boxing to be on regular Sky, despite the fact that Sky lose money on these shows. It's just not realistic. No matter how many weird rants I read against PPV, I've never read a single argument explaining how the finances work, for the fighters and Sky, without PPV.*
> 
> ...


Probably because most of those "weird rants" basically are made by folk that are reluctant to pay £15 for the sort of cards that are offered on PPV - or PPV in general. Not everyone can afford it on top of already paying for Sky, Sky Sports and BoxNation. It's not so bad if you have a group of friends and everyone chips in - right @Markyboy86? - but other than that it's just not something I'm keen on.

I'm not going to post any rants about it either, as I understand why the fights are on PPV, and I understand why folk don't like it. I'm in between basically. I've ordered Mayweather and Pacquiao cards on PPV; ordered Martinez/Chavez; ordered Wlad/Haye; ordered Hatton/Senchenko. Basically if I really want to see it, I'll buy it. If not I won't. And I certainly won't order them in the hope that Sky and Hearn do more PPVs, so that Hearn gets more dates etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

norfolkinchance said:


> if spencer is picking fury then back haye as his predictions are notoriously bad
> 
> he also picked harrison to beat haye too. true story


uummmm. no there not. since the toe2toe podcast started hes only made one wrong prediction and thats murray over martinez.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I mean does honestly anyone sane even remotely think this is competitive. Don't get me wrong i want it to happen
> 
> 1) Cause frankly what else out there is there ?
> 2) It will be funny build up
> ...


Your mums a dickhead blud....


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Gary Barlow just got it bang on the head.
> 
> This country is full of wankers who'll buy anything Sky Sports News tells them too. Same group of people who watch the X Factor and think it's real, read the Daily Star to see what people from TOWIE are getting up too and listen to shite like Tulisa and Cheryl Cole. These are the people Matchroom Sport have always appealed too. Lots of people just refer to these people as "casuals" but I prefer "mongs".
> 
> ...


I said this about 2 Billion years ago, Sky is a influential brand. You have people who think sport in general is Sky Sports and their news channel, they are totally ignorant to anything else. I personally think Sky builds a distorted view up of sports, especially in boxing because they are only concerned about building their own products and fighters. Last year i even heard afew mongs, speak about cycling like they know what its about why..? because Sky have a cycling team. Sky as a brand is king of the hill right about now, but i honestly think Boxnation with some NEW AGE leadership can also become a brand, and the BBC still has a broader audience than Sky.

I don't think it is better for boxing if SKY get the Fury vs Haye fight.

Sky have destroyed Formula One, and they successfully destroyed boxing. Because the people that only view Sky Sports are society's mongs.....

The Hearn's are in boxing to make money, they don't actually won't to promote the sport.

Eddie Hearn has openly slated the sport and undermines it all the fucking time.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> The more money Sky can make from boxing, the better it is for the sport. We all want Sky to give Hearn more dates than he's currently got and the only way they'll do that is if the sport is financially viable for them. Right now, it isn't and Sky lose money on the sport, but that can change. We want more dates but that will only happen if Sky have a financial reward for offering more dates, and that reward is PPV.
> 
> Some boxing fans live in a dreamworld. They want the best fights but can't accept you need money to make those big fights happen. They want deep cards but can't accept that even undercard fights are expensive. They want boxing to be on regular Sky, despite the fact that Sky lose money on these shows. It's just not realistic. No matter how many weird rants I read against PPV, I've never read a single argument explaining how the finances work, for the fighters and Sky, without PPV.
> 
> ...


Nice essay, but the fight has been signed for Channel 5.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Nice essay, but the fight has been signed for Channel 5.


Unlikely but not impossible. Richard Desmond has deep pockets and it could pull in anything from 5-10 millions viewers on a Saturday night. Is he willing to spend 5-10 million on that fight for those figures?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Unlikely but not impossible. Richard Desmond has deep pockets and it could pull in anything from 5-10 millions viewers on a Saturday night. Is he willing to spend 5-10 million on that fight for those figures?


Eddie Hearn & Peter Fury have confirmed its on Sky...so Sky Box Office.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Every time David Haye has faced a giant Heavyweight (6ft6+ 250lbs+) he has struggled and not looked great. Tyson Fury is never in a bad fight.


From the way the OP is talking anyone would think his performances against Valuev and Wlad were dominant wins.

Question for OP- Who would win between the Valuev of the Haye fight vs Fury now.

I would pick Fury.

Haye barely laid more than 10 punches per round in that fight.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Haye by KO. Fury doesn't/can't keep fights at range. The second he lets Haye in range, he takes a right hand on the chin and goes over. Haye won't let him off the hook.

If Fury somehow can keep the distance, he has fast enough hands to land on Haye... Big if though.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Cunnigham is always going to back Fury. He blamed his own defeat on the fact that Fury is much bigger than him. If he backed Haye, that would make him look really bad.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fury will destroy Haye. y'heard


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Haye dindt look great against Audley.
> The ref had to tell Haye to throw punches.


1/2-inch!!! :verysad


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> 1/2-inch!!! :verysad


:huh


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> :huh


:think


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> :think


:hey


----------



## norfolkinchance (Jun 9, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> uummmm. no there not. since the toe2toe podcast started hes only made one wrong prediction and thats murray over martinez.


I used to know Spencer pretty well and would see him pretty much on a daily basis in the gym. I havent followed his podcasts so don't know what he has been picking recently but when i used to chat to him he would fairly consistently get it wrong.

he likes the underdog which is fair enough but i think his heart would rule his head.

I'm a big fan of spencers i just wouldnt follow his predictions :smile


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

If no one buys it, the fighters won't earn fuck all.

Whe they say they couldn't make the fight without PPV, surley they must predict a certain percentage of buys?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Fury has come on leaps and bounds since he started to run on roads instead of paving them.


----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

Jack said:


> I think Fury will look a lot better with a proper training camp and Peter Fury in his corner. That was a big part of the reason he looked so poor against Cunningham, I think. I fancy Haye to beat Fury but I don't think it's the absolute mismatch some seem to have written it off as. They are both top 10 heavyweights in the world, so I don't think it can be dismissed as a "shit fight".


This^^ I think Haye will win but Fury is a hellava handful for anyone


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its not most but theres been quite a few.
> 
> Dereck Chisora
> Steve Cunningham
> ...


Slightly surprises me that Team Del Boy have gone for Haye, as an out-of-shape Chisora was outpointed by Fury and a better conditioned Dereck got KO'd by Haye, but of course, that doesn't tell the whole story. Steve Cunningham obviously would pick Fury as it makes his loss seem not as bad


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Derek thinks its 50/50 but ultimately went with a Haye stoppage. I don't really see the importance of it though, Chisora doesn't come across as a student of the game, the majority of boxers aren't


----------

